# This Nickname of Luis Scola was created by Bonzi Wells this afternoon -Oct. 4



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

PEPSI SCOLA

good or bad?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

someone had already called him that on one of the forums.. I like it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Already posted...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I chuckled at that


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Bad. Next.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why PEPSI though?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Because he looked like Pepsi? I don't quite get it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Only if he gets an endorsment deal. I say we bring back "Sweet Lou" since we are going to hear that alot this year. Sweet Lou for two.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Why PEPSI though?


Maybe Bonzi likes Pepsi over Coke?


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

It's actually a marketing ploy. 



and you just fell for the trap


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If he gets an endorsement, I don't mind it. Otherwise, this nickname is terrible.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bonzi should definately stick to rehabbing his groin


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not a Soda guy, so I say NO


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Lets not help pepsi with free plugs...Lets go with R.C Scola!


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Pepsi Scola?

Then why not Coca Scola

I don't like either one, it's a free plug.


----------

